# ارجو المساعده تكلفة بناء مسبح



## احمد شخشير (10 يونيو 2011)

كم تبلغ تكلفة بناء مسبح 25*12متر المسبح تجاري والارض مستويه


----------



## sampool (13 يونيو 2011)

_ياهندسة.. المسبح 25*12 عندو قرابة ال3 طرق للتنفيذ والتكاليف بتكون احيانا على حسب فحص التربة والمنطقة. _
_بس شكلك كدا عايز تشغلو استثمار ..؟_


----------



## sampool (13 يونيو 2011)

شوف البيعجبك من الرابط دا
http://www.dolphinfiberglasspools.com/Gallery.aspx



وورينا عشان نديك تكلفته..
والاهم من دا
ساعدونى بشريك لمسبحى الجيد


----------



## sampool (13 يونيو 2011)

*[email protected]*



احمد شخشير قال:


> كم تبلغ تكلفة بناء مسبح 25*12متر المسبح تجاري والارض مستويه


 
http://www.dolphinfiberglasspools.com/Gallery.aspx


شوف دا وادينا رايك:30:


----------



## احمد شخشير (13 يونيو 2011)

يسلم ايداك اخ sampoolبصراحه انا بدي اعمل مشروع استثماري مشروع مسبح بالاضافه الى مساج (يكون شغال صيف شتاء )في مدينتي نابلس.
اذا في حدى بقدر يعطيني التكلفه التقريبيه بكون اكتير ممنون اله .


----------



## sampool (13 يونيو 2011)

اخي ابعت لي الإيميل وعلي ارسلك الكميات مجانا
وحبا في الله


----------

